# Error while installing Bluestacks



## billubakra (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Guys

I have an old pc. It is running Windows XP SP 2. The specs are pretty old so I cannot install any other version on it, neither do I need it. Anyways I was installing Bluestacks in it and I am getting this error while installing- The given key was not present in the dictionary. What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 23, 2014)

better mail bluestacks support and post on their fb page or switch to andy


----------



## billubakra (Nov 23, 2014)

By andy you meant Android OS, right? I remember using older versions of Bluestacks year ago flawlessly on this pc. Any other alternative for Bluestacks? I am having 1gb ram and P4 processor in the pc. 



adityak469 said:


> better mail bluestacks support and post on their fb page or switch to andy


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 23, 2014)

billubakra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have an old pc. It is running Windows XP SP 2. The specs are pretty old so I cannot install any other version on it, neither do I need it. Anyways I was installing Bluestacks in it and I am getting this error while installing- The given key was not present in the dictionary. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks


SP2 is *NOT SUPPORTED


*First read full requirements here - Windows XP (32-bit only) installation requirements â€“ BlueStacks Support - Select the FAQ you wish to review

- - - Updated - - -

Best option for you is install this - Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86 on USB stick


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2014)

bluestacks also requires 2GB ram minimum.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 24, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> SP2 is *NOT SUPPORTED
> 
> 
> *First read full requirements here - Windows XP (32-bit only) installation requirements â€“ BlueStacks Support - Select the FAQ you wish to review
> ...



Thanks for replying. About a year ago Bluestack worked fine. Any idea from where I can get the older versions? Will go through the link that you have posted.



SaiyanGoku said:


> bluestacks also requires 2GB ram minimum.



Thanks for replying but that is not true.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 24, 2014)

billubakra said:


> Thanks for replying but that is not true.



I tried installing it on my laptop with 1 gb ram, it said



> Your PC must have 2GB of RAM.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 24, 2014)

Leave the idea of running android in windows. Virtualization requires little more high end hardware. Make bootable android-x86 pen drive and enjoy.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 30, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I tried installing it on my laptop with 1 gb ram, it said



Try an older version. Say a version released like a year back.



ankush28 said:


> Leave the idea of running android in windows. Virtualization requires little more high end hardware. Make bootable android-x86 pen drive and enjoy.



I just need to run few apps and games so I guess an older Bluestack version will do it for me.


----------

